# Conference next Friday "The Money Mess: Consequences and Alternatives"



## Brendan Burgess (25 May 2013)

*http://themoneymess.eventbrite.com/#
*

*
*

*Event Details*


 						 						   	 							Feasta and Sensible Money  are pleased to present a one day conference on the consequences of our  dysfunctional monetary system and ways it might be fixed.


 The Central Hotel, Exchequer St., Dublin, Friday 31st May 10:00AM - 4:00PM
We'll explain how electronic money is created and how  this simple process has such profound effects on the economy, the planet  and society. We'll discuss some alternative ways in which money could  be created.


----------

